# Aylmer Quebec 3-D Tourmanent



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

Aylmer QC. 3-D Tournament

The club has finalized the date – 10/Jan/2010
Please come and have a day of fun! 15 Targets x 2. Unfortunately there will be no Crossbow category.
There will be great prizes – Infra red trail camera, a $100.00 gift certificate form Gobble n’ Grunt archery store (Thank you Reg), and may more.

We hope to see you there.

Here is the Address:

100 rue Broad, Gatineau, Quebec J9H 6A9


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder YoGGi... Always a good shoot.
Buy the time the 10th rolls around I'll have 3D fever.
See you there.


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------

